# Fox Pro FX3



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thinking of upgrading from my original Fox Pro E-caller (bought when they first came out in the mid 90's) to an FX 3. Anyone have one, and how does it work for you? How bad is the battery drain from those two speakers, particulary after the snow falls?...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know for sure but have heard from friends and have read that the fx3 is awesome. But you could check out predatormasters.com for lots of info. (in case you haven't been on there yet)


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

I also don't have personal experience with the FX3 although only heard good things from friends. I did just buy the new Foxpro Spitfire and love it. Good volume, nice remote that allows you to scroll through your sounds and a decent range. Can't go wrong with Foxpro. Good luck in your search...

-mmhoium


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I called fox pro awhile back when I was thinking about ordering one and the tech guy said that it was the best one for the money.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, pulled the trigger on an FX 3 today. The old Foxpro Model 48 Model moves to backup status. Pretty decent cross section of programmed calls for ND hunting on the FX3, of the 32 there are only half dozen or so I anticipate bagging to download something else (let's face it, how often will as guy use stuff like Bobcat In Heat and Cowbird Disress?).

Get it charged up & fiddle around with it this week, than see how the dogs like it next weekend. Should have my coyote decoy by then too..


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

My dad and I split a FX3. Awsome call. Like you said we changed some of the calls on it now it only has snow geese, crow, and yote calls on it. Batteris do last a while but keep a extra set in the truck or coat pocket. Also we went with the energizer rechargeables right away and they seem to last a little longer while calling and its alot more cost effective. Enjoy :sniper:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I had the FX3 for two years before I upgraded to the FX5. It is awesome. I know others will say that mouth calls are the best and they may very well be. I am lazy and can't figure those things out to save me. So I bought the FX3. The Jack in the Box that FoxPro puts out it also a good thing to have as well. I was skeptical at first. But the very first time we used it we set it up about 70 yards away started the rabbit distress and spun the JIB. Within 3 minutes we had a beautiful blond yote walk in. We shot her and played the Ki-Yi and had a large male come right in afterwards. Been hooked on it ever since. I purchased over 100 sounds from FoxPro so I had to upgrade to the FX5 or keep reprogramming every time I wanted to do something different. I love it for yotes. But if you want to have a little fun some day try building a small blind on the edge of a field and using the crow calls it comes with (I have since purchased all the crow sounds they offer). It's like skeet shooting that fly to you. We usually average 50 to 60 crows on a weekend. We hunt yotes and fox either really early or late and crow in the afternoon. Just to show you how good it is. Go outside some day. If there is even one crow within earshot play the wounded or dying crow. You'll have 20 overhead within a few minutes.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't fully read you post. Battery life depends on how frequently you call and which speakers you use. When we hunt crow we will probably hunt for 5 hours or more and we call 80% of that time at top volume. We only use the front speaker. This will give you a couple of days at most. Get some Duracell rechargeable batteries (I find the work the best). I always have two spare Sets. For yotes, again, you really only need the front speaker but you won't call a fraction of what we do for crow. We get really good battery life for calling yotes. They have a front speaker and a back speaker. The front is a horn use for higher pitched calls and the back is for calls like grunts. I rarely use the back speaker. I am a true fan of FoxPro callers and their sounds. I have three loves in my life. Below is a pic of them (sorry about the one in the middle to all you twins fans)


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree the crow thing is a pile of fun.  i've been known to set it on my front deck and get the town crows in a frenzy in my front yard. :wink: neighbors don't know what to think :rollin:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

LMAO! I've done it at work and my parents house. At work I had 20 people come outside to see why the sky was black with crows. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

When I was growing up in southern Minn, we put a lot of effort into bumping off crows. Not real big out here in ND, but come Spring I always have some in the trees south of my house which are impossible to get to. They might get some attention in 2010.

I'm thinking that a spare battery holder loaded with charged batteries might be the way to go, just swap out the entire pack when the first gets low. Don't see the holder for sale on Foc Pro's website, but I imagine a person can get one from them.


----------

